# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1984

## Polyneikos

WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1984, για τον Τιτλο του Mr Ακρόπολις, Τασος Μώρος, Γιάννης Κούκος και Χαράλαμπος Αβελκίου

----------


## rorocoleman

WABBA  ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ  1984

----------


## rorocoleman



----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Η παρουσίαση παραπάνω είναι από το τεύχος 1 του περιοδικού Bodybuilding των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ.

Ήταν μια μεγαλειώδης διοργάνωση στο Ξενοδοχείο Hilton, όπου από την προηγούμενη μέρα του αγώνα ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας είχε διοργανώσει ένα επίσημο δείπνο για όλους τους αθλητές και μας μίλησε για το άθλημα, όπως αυτός το είχε στο μυαλό του.
Καθώς γυρνούσε στα τραπέζια ο Ανδρέας για να μιλήσει στον καθένα μας ξεχωριστά, ο Γιάννης Κατσιπουρνιάς (5ος στην ψηλή κλάση των seniors) τον ρώτησε: «Γιατί κ. Ανδρέα επιλέγετε για τους αγώνες ξενοδοχεία, και όχι στάδια;»

Η απάντηση του Ζαπατίνα: «Γιατί στα στάδια κάποια στιγμή θα έρθουν και οι χούλιγκανς, και εγώ το bodybuilding το φαντάζομαι σαν ένα άθλημα σαλονιού.»

Ίσως να φταίει και το νεαρό της ηλικίας που είχα τότε, όμως θυμάμαι σχεδόν όλους τους αθλητές από εκείνον τον αγώνα και με αρκετούς έχω επαφές ακόμα και σήμερα. Σίγουρα έπαιξε ρόλο και το γεγονός ότι είχα διαβάσει το παραπάνω αφιέρωμα στο περιοδικό δεκάδες φορές. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω τους εξής: 

Ο Νίκος Στρατόπουλος που αγωνιστήκαμε μαζί για τον γενικό τίτλο και διατηρεί κατάστημα με τουριστικά στο Μοναστηράκι. Δεν αγωνίστηκε από τότε ξανά όμως γυμνάζεται κανονικά και πότε πότε έρχεται να δει αγώνες.

Ο Χρήστος Σαμιώτης που βρίσκεται στο Άγιο Όρος.

Ο Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης που διατηρεί τουριστική επιχείρηση στα ΝΑ της Κρήτης.

Ο Τάσος Γεωργακής που τον βλέπω συχνά αφού γυμνάζεται κανονικά και περνάει για προμήθειες συμπληρωμάτων.

Ο Τάκης Τσιβιλής, τα αδέλφια Πετρόπουλοι, ο Βολικός που κέρδισε το γενικό, ο Παναγιώτης Μεταξάκης, ο Γιώργος Γουλτίδης και πολλοί ακόμα φίλοι και συναθλητές ήταν σε αυτόν τον αγώνα…

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Πολυ ιστορία ,συμπυκνωμένη ,σε λιγες μόλις γραμμές..Ωραία αισθηση....ευχαριστούμε  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και στο εξώφυλλο ένας από τους αγαπημένους μου αθλητές της δεκαετίας του 80, ο Ιταλός *Pierro Venturato !*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απολαυστικά και τα ρεπορτάζ των περιοδικών που αποτυπώνουν με λεπτομέρεια τον αγώνα και βάζουν τον αναγνώστη στο κλίμα 
τούς περισσότερους τούς γνωρίζω και αν και το έχω διαβάσει αυτο το περιοδικό το ξαναδιάβασα με ενδιαφέρον ξανα απο το φόρουμ και εντύπωση κάνει και η πολυπληθής συμμετοχή αθλητών 
και πολλοι τζούνιορ οι οποίοι αργότερα πρωταγωνίστησαν στούς άντρες

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παρουσίαση του αγώνα παραπάνω είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding τεύχος No1-Ιανουάριος 1985, σελ. 48-55. 

Ολόκληρο το τεύχος έχει ανέβει ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------

